
Facebook remote salary adjustment happened - HNTW
https://www.ft.com/content/1c52a7a2-aa65-11ea-abfc-5d8dc4dd86f9
======
HNTW
The article doesn't cite numbers which FB has kept out of the press.

Friends tell me it's 5-15% of base salary for individuals that leave the Bay
Area, based on level and destination location.

